# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλη ανοιξη σε ολους :)

## krystallia

γεια σας παιδια και καλως σας βρηκα!
Με λενε Κρυσταλλια, και ειμαι 32 χρονων απο Θεσσαλονικη.
Πριν 4 μερες αγορασα ενα κοκατιλ απο pet shop , ,   τον  Elvin 5 μηνων. ηθελα απο καιρο και διαβασα αρκετα για αυτους, εχω υπομονη, αλλα εχω και πολυ αγχος για τον μικρο μου φιλο, γιατι δεν ξεκινησα και με τους καλυτερους οιωνους, μιας και ο πετσοπας, τον εβαλε αποτομα στο κλουβι, εχασε μερικα φτερα και  λιγο αιμα,  μετα ανακαλυψα οτι δεν φορουσε δαχτυλιδι και οταν τον ρωτησα εκει, και μου ειπε οτι φορουσε,  και αφου επιτελους  μετα απο 2-3 μερες αρχισε λιγο να χαλαρωνει μεσα στο κλουβι του και τον ειδα να τρωει , τωρα  παρατηρησα, οτι το ενα του ματι ειναι ερεθισμενο, οχι πρησμενο,,,,  και το κλεινει πιο συχνα απο το αλλο,   και αυτο το ειχα παρατηρησει και στο πετ σοπ, και τον ρωτησα, ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο? και μου λεει ναι... 
και επισης τωρα που ψαχνω και ψαχνω  ολο και πιο πολυ,  δεν βρισκω γιατρους για πουλια, και η αληθεια νοιωθω λιγο φοβισμενη, αν το ηξερα δεν θα επαιρνα πραγματικα,, τα πουλια  ειναι ενα ειδος τοσο ομορφο και απο οτι διαβαζω τοσο ευαισθητο, 
συγνωμη αν η παρουσιαση δεν ηταν και η πιο χαρουμενη, αλλα ειμαι στεναχωρεμενη για τον καινουριο φιλαρακο,,,, θα ηθελα οση περισσοτερη βοηθεια μπορω να παρω.

Θελω να πω ενα μεγααααλο ευχαριστω σε ολους, που απο την πρωτη στιγμη που εγραψα τις αποριες μου, απαντηθηκαν και πηρα συμπαρασταση αμεσως! μπραβο σας παιδια, κανετε καλη δουλεια εδω, και παρεα φυσικα απο οτι βλεπω!!!

θα το χαρω περισσοτερο μολις βεβαιωθω πως ο μικρος φιλος ειναι καλα.

αν καποιος γνωριζει απο κοκατιλ εδω στην θεσσαλονικη , θα ημουν ευγνωμων αν μπορουσε να με βοηθησει.

ευχαριστω και παλι, και χαρηκα που σας βρηκα!!!! :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καλωσόρισες Κρυσταλλία στην παρέα μας!  :Happy:

----------


## ria

κρυσταλλια καλως ηρθες!!!!!!!!!καλη διαμονη ευχομαι!!!!!

----------


## daras

καλως ηρθες Κρυσταλλια. τα παιδια εδω ειναι πολυ προθυμα να βοηθησουν. ηρθες στο καταλληλο μερος.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καλώς ήλθες Κρυσταλλία!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Κρυσταλλία καλώς ήρθες στην όμορφη παρέα μας!
Η μόνη μου "συμβουλή" είναι λιγότερο άγχος.. τα πουλάκια το καταλαβαίνουν όταν είμαστε εμείς αγχωμένοι κ αγχώνονται κ εκείνα!
Κατά τ'άλλα πιστεύω ότι θα τα πας εξαιρετικά με το νέο σου φίλο, άρα περιμένουμε συχνά τα νέα σας κ τα ανάλογα ντοκουμέντα!  :Happy: 

Αν χρειαστείς γιατρό, μας λες να σου στείλουμε τη λίστα με αυτούς που ασχολούνται με πτηνά στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Εγώ είμαι επίσης από Θεσσαλονίκη(έχω κ μερικά κοκατιλάκια... μη φανταστείς... χαχα..  :winky:  ) κ θα ήταν χαρά μου να σε γνωρίσω κ να τα πούμε κ από κοντά!

----------


## tliotis

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα!Οσο για το πουλακι,καλα εκανες και το αγορασες και ολα διορθωνονται!οσοι εχουν παπαγαλακια θα σου πουν το κατι παραπανω !Καλα να περνας και περιμενουμε και φωτογραφιες απο το παπαγαλακι!  :Bug Dance:

----------


## krystallia

Παιδια, σας ευχαριστω και παλι,,, χαιρομαι που θα γνωριστουμε απο εδω, και απο κοντα,,  αυτο με το αγχος το καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα, το ξερω οτι το καταλαβαινει, αλλα φανταζομαι οτι ειναι νορμαλ , οταν εχεις πρωτη φορα στην ζωη σου ενα πουλακι, και θελεις να ειναι ευτυχισμενο, και δεν εχεις ιδεα, και ποσο μαλλον οταν δεν εχεις και φιλους με πουλια για να το μοιραστεις. και φυσικα οταν αυτος που σου το πουλησε φαινεται οτι δεν εχει καμια ιδεα ..
Για το ερεθισμενο ματακι του ειπα να περιμενω και να το παρακολουθω, και θα ηθελα την λιστα των γιατρων που ασχολουνται με πτηνα εδω θεσσαλονικη.
Ανυπομονω,  για την μερα που ο μικρος(αν ειναι μικρος) Elvin  θα με μαθει και θα τον καταλαβαινω καλυτερα, και θα ειμαστε και οι 2 χαλαροι,,,  προς το παρων με κανει εκει που ειναι ησυχος, κατι τρελλα, πανω κατω, αριστερα δεξια, αναποδα, και μεσα στην τρελλα του τρωει, ξυνει το ραμφος του ,   και φωναζει, καθε μερα του μιλαω απο κοντα, με φοβαται φυσικα, αλλα δεν τρεμει κιολλας, και σημερα εβαλα απαλα το δαχτυλο μου μεσα απο τα καγκελα, στην αρχη απομακρυνθηκε, και μετα πλησιασε να με δαγκωσει, αλλα τελικα αλλαξε γνωμη,, ξερω οτι θελει υπομονη, και προσαρμογη, απλα θελω να τον κανω οσο πιο ευτυχισμενο μπορω  και να ειναι γερος   :Happy: 
ξανα νοιωθω σαν μικρο παιδι, και απο θεμα χαρας, αλλα και απο ανησυχιας  :: 

Χαρα μου που σας γνωριζω!

----------


## marlene

*Μία καλησπέρα κι από εδώ, Κρυσταλλία, καλώς ήρθες!!!*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κρυσταλλία καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα .Εδώ τα παιδιά θα σε βοηθήσουν σε ότι χρειαστείς...

----------


## vikitaspaw

γεια σου κρυσταλλια καλως ηρθες!! Μακαρι ολα να πανα καλα με το καινουριο σου φιλαρακι!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλως ηρθες Κρυσταλια στην παρεα μας και ευχομαι ο μικρος σου να μην εχει απολυτος τιποτα.

----------


## krystallia

Μαρια, σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ,,,, και εγω αυτο ευχομαι, γιατι μολις τον πειρα ρε συ   :sad:  
και πολλοι μου ειπαν να τον δωσω πισω μιας και δεν φοραει δαχτυλιδι και τετοια,,,   οτι μπορει να βγαλει προβληματα και τετοια... αλλα εγω δεν θελω καθολου,, Η φυση εχει μεγαλη σοφια, και αφου αυτος μου ελαχε, για καποιο λογο ηρθε :rollhappy:

----------


## xXx

Καλωσόρισες Κρυσταλλία καλή διαμονή να έχεις

----------


## krystallia

Ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ xXx καλως σας βρηκα ολους !

----------


## cypand

καλωσόρισες Krystallia.. καλή διαμονή και χώρις άγχος..

----------


## krystallia

Cypand,, καλώς σας βρήκα, τελικά το ότι ήρθε ο κοκατιλος στην ζωή μου, είναι για να μαθω και εγω πράγματα, και εδώ μέσα είναι πολυ ωραία!

----------


## mariakappa

> Μαρια, σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ,,,, και εγω αυτο ευχομαι, γιατι μολις τον πειρα ρε συ  
> και πολλοι μου ειπαν να τον δωσω πισω μιας και δεν φοραει δαχτυλιδι και τετοια,,, οτι μπορει να βγαλει προβληματα και τετοια... αλλα εγω δεν θελω καθολου,, Η φυση εχει μεγαλη σοφια, και αφου αυτος μου ελαχε, για καποιο λογο ηρθε


καλως ηρθες κι απο μενα.ευχομαι να περασεις κι εσυ καλα οσο κι εμεις.
ποιος σου ειπε να το δωσεις πισω? δεν φορανε ολα τα πουλια δακτυλιδι.τα δικα μου δεν φορανε κανενα και εχω 9!!!

----------


## krystallia

9ααααααααα;;;;;;  :Happy0064:   Είσαι απίστευτη!! Να τα χαίρεσαι και να σε χαίρονται!! Τα έχεις εκπαιδεύσει ;; Τα βγάζεις εξω;

----------


## moutro

καλως ήρθες Κρυσταλλία μου!!! Εγώ απο ότι βλέπω και στο άλλο θέμα που μιλήσαμε το αγαπάς πολύ το πουλάκι σου και αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό!!! Φυσικα και να μην το δώσεις πίσω, όχι μόνο λόγω δαχτυλιδιού, αλλά και γιατί μαζί σου θα περάσει πολύ καλύτερα απο ότι σε ένα πετ σοπ... Και στην περιπτωση που (χτύπα ξύλο) έχει κάτι, με την φροντίδα και το ενδιαφέρον σου το πιθανότερο είναι να γίνει περδίκι!!!! καλή τυχη λοιπον σε όλα και καλή ζωή να έχετε με το κουκλί σου!!!

----------


## krystallia

moutro γεια σου ξανα και απο εδω,, τον Elvin  δεν τον δινω πισω, και ειδικα σε αυτον που τον πηρα,, μιλαμε ειναι για σφαλιαρες ,,,,,   γιατι το πουλακι δεν ειναι τραπεζακι που δεν μου αρεσε, αυτος μου ετυχε, και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα περασει καλα, ειδικα μολις τον μαθω και με μαθει,, ειναι απιστευτα ζωα, και μου αρεσει παααρα πολυ η περιεργεια του!!!και το δαχτυλιδι ουτε που με ενοιαζε, οσο για το ματακι του, μαλλον ειναι ετσι απο φυσικου του,,, ισως οπως και στους ανθρωπους να μην ειναι και τα δυο ιδια,,, καποια στιγμη βεβαια θα τον παω και σε εναν γιατρο να τον δει, αλλα ρε παιδια πολλα λεφτα παιρνουν   :sad:  
Παντως μεχρι στιγμης, τρωει, πινει, φωναζει, και τον παρατηρω οτι σαν να αρχισε να κανει και μια τριτη φωνη εκτος απο τις τσιριδες και το κρρρρ κρρρ (σαν μωρο) ,,,

θα του φτιαξω ενα θεμα στην συγκεκριμενη ενοτητα.
εχω παθει πλακα ομως με το ποσος κοσμος αγαπαει τα πουλια.... ειστε ολοι εκπληκτικοι!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Καλημέρα Κρυσταλλία!!! Καλως ήρθες και απο εδω στην παρέα μας!!! Καλη διαμονη!!!!

----------


## panos70

> *mitsman* 
> Καλημέρα Κρυσταλλία!!! Καλως ήρθες και απο εδω στην παρέα μας!!! Καλη διαμονη!!!!


  καλως ηρθες και απο εμενα και οτι σου ειπε ο Δημητρης

----------


## krystallia

Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη! Καλημέρα Δημήτρη! 
Αν και νομίζω τον μπελά σας θα βρείτε με εμένα.. Αλλα είναι ακόμα νωρίς σε κανά μήνα νομίζω θα αρχίσω να καταλαβαίνω τον κοκατιλο μου  :Happy: 

Παντως είστε όλοι απίστευτο , πτηνο ερωτευμένοι!

----------


## moutro

> moutro γεια σου ξανα και απο εδω,, τον Elvin  δεν τον δινω πισω, και ειδικα σε αυτον που τον πηρα,, μιλαμε ειναι για σφαλιαρες ,,,,,   γιατι το πουλακι δεν ειναι τραπεζακι που δεν μου αρεσε, αυτος μου ετυχε, και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα περασει καλα, ειδικα μολις τον μαθω και με μαθει,, ειναι απιστευτα ζωα, και μου αρεσει παααρα πολυ η περιεργεια του!!!και το δαχτυλιδι ουτε που με ενοιαζε, οσο για το ματακι του, μαλλον ειναι ετσι απο φυσικου του,,, ισως οπως και στους ανθρωπους να μην ειναι και τα δυο ιδια,,, καποια στιγμη βεβαια θα τον παω και σε εναν γιατρο να τον δει, αλλα ρε παιδια πολλα λεφτα παιρνουν   
> Παντως μεχρι στιγμης, τρωει, πινει, φωναζει, και τον παρατηρω οτι σαν να αρχισε να κανει και μια τριτη φωνη εκτος απο τις τσιριδες και το κρρρρ κρρρ (σαν μωρο) ,,,
> 
> θα του φτιαξω ενα θεμα στην συγκεκριμενη ενοτητα.
> εχω παθει πλακα ομως με το ποσος κοσμος αγαπαει τα πουλια.... ειστε ολοι εκπληκτικοι!!!!!


 Αν αου κανει πολλές φωνούλες, μαλλον σωστο όνομα διαλεξες, άντρα έχεις.... Θα μαθεις τις συμπεριφορες του σιγα σιγα και θα τον "διαβαζεις" θα ναι πιο έυκολα όλα. Όλοι ακομα μαθαίνουμε μην νομίζεις... Κατά κάποιον τρόπο είμαστε γονείς και μεις, υπεύθυνοι για τα πουλάκια μας άρα κανουμε ότι καλύτερο μπορεί ο καθένας...Και απο ότι βλέπω και συ το ίδιο!!!!!

----------


## krystallia

Πολυ θέλω να τον μαθω,, τώρα μπαίνουμε στην δεύτερη βδομάδα και σιγά σιγά τον βλέπω να αρχίζει να βγάζει τον χαρακτήρα του, σήμερα έφαγε 2 τσιμπιες κεχρι απο το χέρι μου που το έβαλα μέσα στο κλουβι. Χεχεχε!
Αλλα νομίζω πως δεν με πολυχωνευει  :Happy: ))))). 

Καλο βραδάκι σε όλους!

----------

